# Jelly Bean and Friends



## Luv Buns (May 18, 2011)

*I'm going to give this blogging thing a go! I'll try to keep up on it decently. 

I'm fairly knew to the bunny slave world. I had a bun as a kid, but Jelly Bean is my first True bun. I got him on April 20, 2011. I'm not quite sure how old he is since I bought him from a pet store.

I caught some video of him torturing my cat Mossy so I believe I will try and put that up. He's usually a caged bun but I let him out when I let my dog outside so he can run and play. 

*


----------



## Luv Buns (May 18, 2011)

grr how do you do videos on here?


----------



## Luv Buns (May 18, 2011)

Me n my bun.. hope this isnt huge!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 18, 2011)

Okay, I'm done until I fig. out how to add my video!!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 19, 2011)

Sorry guys. :grumpy: Hope it works this way.
If it doesnt work - _Please help_


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2011)

Great video! Jelly Bean just wanted to let the cat know who is boss.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting Wabbitdad12, I was still wondering about the video working. 



Yesterday I took Jelly Bean for a "walk" outside on his leash since it had cooled off. This is only the 2nd time hes really been on it. The first time he bit me. >.< lol. I cant blame him though, he prob thought I was trying to choke him. He likes the leash but doesn't at the same time. Hes used to me following him now - he doesn't try to lose me anymore. Poor thing tries to do binkies and run some but cant do much because of the shortness. I was thinking of using a dog run and attaching it so he can run and play a little better.. I'm just afraid that he might run to hard and hurt his self. My dad came out and laughed at me for walking a bunny but he said he must be a happy one.  For my dad that's big. haha. He thinks Jelly Bean is pretty cool in reality. 

Today I found a box that I could use as a tunnel for him. I ordered tree's though the mail and had forgotten that I had a 6 foot long box tucked in the corner. I cut a side hole in the middle for him to peek though, even come out if he wanted. Then a couple more holes in the top and sides but not very big. 
I let him out to play in his room and he went through it once, the cat tried to bat him through the holes but I 'yelled' at him for it. 
He also got his first strawberry this week. He ate a little of it but didn't care to much for it. 

For my other pets, Princess (Dog) had some problems. She had an ear problem that caused her to get dizzy and stiffen up (from fear I guess.) I hate it. She looks like shes having seizures and after a couple mins and some ear meds. she is okay and acts like it never happened.  I try to always make sure her ears are clean and that she doesn't get water in them. 

Well.. thats about it, I will add photos of all my pets soon.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 23, 2011)

Princess getting her bath.






L to R : Rainbow, Pixie, Pumpkin, Raga Muffin, Cal(cow)





Momma Girl with her kittens.

and of course Jelly Bean!










Mossy and Jelly Bean


All my pets 


:heartbeat::inlove::big kiss:


----------



## Luv Buns (May 24, 2011)

Lately I have noticed Jelly Bean has been wanting me to groom him. It is so cute! He will lick my fingers and then lay his head down and look at me. 

He started doing that after it was warm and I rubbed cool water on his ears. 

So now once he grooms my fingers I try to groom him back. lol. I hope I'm passing as a good bun slave. Sometimes I dip my finger in his water bowl and rub his ears and face with it. Sometimes I pet his back too. He seems to enjoy it. If I quit to soon, he licks my fingers again and lays back down. 


In other areas of life, I'm still trying to update and remodle our current house. My husband and I moved down from PA a year ago and my parents gave us a place. So far we have put in a sliding glass door in the living room, and a deck out side of it. We also re-did the front porch. Now I'm trying to paint and redo the bathroom. Sometimes I wonder if it will ever be done!! 

I'm also trying to find a close home for my baby kittens. I will miss them soo much because I am an animal lover. Kittens were my first love. However, my litter is 4 girls and one boy... I cant afford to fix them all.  I wish I was rich because I would keep them all!!! Part of me (my heart) hopes they stay with me but my brain knows better.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 25, 2011)

I went to feed Jelly Bean this morning and figured since I havent given him many treats in the last couple days, I would give him some this morning. As soon as I opened the bag he started going crazy. He was trying to stick his nose out of the cage and licking his lips. Since his nose was bigger than the cage holes, he bit the door and tried to open it! I didnt want him to hurt his teeth or anything so I hurried myself up.  

I think I have myself a very happy bun this morning. :bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2011)

Poor puppy doesn't look too happy!

My buns go nuts when they hear me open the banana chip container. I suddently have 14 banana chip addicts trying to tear apart their cages.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 26, 2011)

Wow I could not imagion having 14 buns!! One is enough for me, as long as I have all my other babys. 



Today I took Jelly Bean outside in his cage. He wanted out so bad that he talked me into it. First I was just going to let him eat grass and sit and pet him... until he wanted out bad enough that he bit me. So I got his leash and let him play around. I love watching him jump and binkie and run. Adorable. All the kittens wanted to play with him but was to afraid. Every time they would sneek up on him - he would turn around and they would run off. So cute.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 27, 2011)

Today I went in my buns room to clean his cage again and to give him a treat... well while I was there I noticed that he hadnt eaten all of his banana chip and there was ants all over the piece he had left. So I sprayed my vin./water mix on the ants so they wouldnt run away and I cleaned it up. While I was doing this Jelly Bean must have gotten a little on the paw or something because he was flicking around a little. Clearly unhappy about it. 
Once I cleaned that up I went to get my new dust pan and brush (tiny one) to help me sweep his cage out. When I got back and was trying to sweep it * he went in the opp. corner of his litter box and peed!! * He Never has done this that I know of! He always peed his in litter box. :? 

The only thing I can think of is 1. He was mad at me for leaving him with out a snack. 2. He was ticked for getting sprayed -by accident!!! 3. He was mad, because USUALLY I let him out and let him run while I clean his cage. OR 4. He just wanted to do it, and maybe (doubt it) has done it before with out me knowing.:? :? 

I keep cardboard on the bottom of his cage so the wire doesnt hurt his feet. Maybe it has taking on the pee and I havent noticed? I doubt it though because Im a home maker and Im in his room constantly. :expressionless

I realllly do not want him to stop using his litter box!! So I sprayed my vin&water mix on the cardboard where he peed and it ran and rubbed it in. I hope this works! :? :confused2:


----------



## Luv Buns (May 29, 2011)

Tomorrow is my sisters birthday! She will be 31.  Tonight my husband and I treated her out to Applebees -yum-even though we all really wanted Texas Roadhouse. lol. Everyone agreed it was just to far to travel and we wanted to eat!! We had a great time, my mom joined us too so it was extra special. Afterwards we went shopping and then came home. They are my neighbors so its nice to get to Go out with them. My husband left as soon as we got back though because of a car show. So.. here I am alone and bored and shockingly lonely. lol. After such a great day and everything! I dont like it at all!! I'm used to him always been gone for work, so this is odd feeling.. 


I would get my Jelly Bean out but my dog seems to want to keep that spot on the couch and not move, so her going out isnt going to happen. 

Well.. time to go and relax.. bed soon! My cuzz is thinking of taking in one of my girl kittens and I think that is really what is causing the sadness feeling. I LOVE my babys and getting rid of one hurts my heart!  Yea.. thats really whats making me lonely / sad. I want to keep my kittens!! :bawl: I know I need to give one up tho.. but I cant say if she changes her mind that I would be sad!!!!

Hum... this blog is therapeutic.. sorry for the blahness guys!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 29, 2011)

DAG on IT why does this double post on me all the time anymore! gr.. oh well.. sorry.. again!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2011)

*Luv Buns wrote: *


> Hum... this blog is therapeutic.. sorry for the blahness guys!


Yes they are. Don't worry about it, we've all been there. I know my own blog has many posts without mention of one of my furry masters.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Dave.  

My cuzz came today and took 2 of my girl kittens. One black calico and one gray calico. The gray one was one I had picked for myself but I had already given her the option to pick out of the 3.  I miss them but I cant afford to fix them all. I cant afford to have 5 litters either! Its okay, they will have a good home, It just wont be with me!!!

Today it got very very hot out so I moved my bun into the kitchen where the air conditioner can keep him cooler. I've been growing grass lately - today I gave him his first 'batch.' He loved it. I also gave him a dirt box today for him to dig and play in. He enjoyed that but Im not so thrilled about cleaning the whole cage.  

My cat did too. lol. It is so odd, I get grass for the bun and Mossy goes wacko on me like I'm feeding him chicken or something! He demands that if Jelly Bean gets it So Does He! lol. Cracks me up the big ol cutie. 

My hubby surprised me today with a little 10ft wide by 3ft deep pool today. We had planned on getting one again because my kittens busted the last one I had. I didnt think it would be this soon in the summer tho!  YAY. So since we did Applebees last night and shopping with my sister, today we sat up a pool and had a cook out with my mom and dad.  This time though, her son was also there!  He is 2 almost 3.. she has custody (sp) but he had been with his daddy over the weekend.

His dad is in the army and stationed in Alabama - while we live in Kentucky. When he can he comes and takes Nathaniel (nephew) for the weekend. Later it will be for week / weeks. Bummer for us, good for his dad. Enough about that though!

So today wasnt HORRIBLE with me giving 2 kittens away but it wasnt perfect either. lol. I have a huge heart for my babys. Look out, when my husband and I have a kid - we will prob. be very ... protective. lol.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dog meets Bunny...
and doesnt eat him! 
Today I let Jelly Bean out of his cage to explore for a while. I was painting the hall way and taping off the trim. We have a sheet up currently to the hall so its like a door.. the dog never comes through it unless called so I didnt feel like it was a big deal. I was preping my area and keeping one eye on the bun. He was enjoying being able to run from one bed room through the hall to the bath room and other bed room. Hes usually just in one bed room. I went in the bathroom (preping to paint that also) and noticed I hadnt seen the bun for a while. I went in search and found him, pass the 'door' into the kitchen... with Princess. She was staring him down and he didnt have a care in the world. lol. Thank GOD I caught it before she decided to stop watching!! Who know what would have really happend?? Since she cowarded when I walked in, knowing she was doing/ thinking a no-no, I let her meet the bun on the couch with my close attention. She mainly layed still like shed been beaten. lol. Right after that JB went in his cage though because I didnt want to lose him again.


I've also noticed since I put a little dirt in his litter box for him to play with that hes made it his bed!  He now uses the other corner. I'm going to try taking the dirt completely out again and re-flooring his cage. Hopefully he will go back to sleeping in the right corner and using his litter box as its ment to be!!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 1, 2011)

More photos, I love photos!





My husband Joey and myself.





Jelly Bean using his litter box as a bed. :grumpy:





The 3 kittens I have left. Pumpkin, Cal, and Pixie.





Mossy taking his cat nap.. hehe, I love his teeth. lol.





..and finish this up with my Handsome Nephew - Nathaniel <3 I love him to pieces.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 6, 2011)

Well... 2 of my kittens -the girls- went missing for a day and a half. I kept praying they would come back home and God answered my prayer! They showed up find but hungry around dinner time! I was so happy I gave them the chicken I had left and mash potatoes!  I love my babys! I believe they were gone because the mom is trying to teach them to hunt.

Today however, I'm thinkful for her training! I plan on bringing Momma girl and one of her kittens Pumpkin in tonight for Night shift - Mouse duty! They better earn their keep! I'm bringing in a kitten in case it goes in a place Momma Girl cant get in but Pumpkin can. Please Lord, answer my prayer and let the mice get caught tonight too!!! Ugh, I cant stand having anything so dirty in my house. I found its poo in my spoon drawer!! That is a NO NO!!!! *shivers* yuck!

My bun has had his first salad today!  He kept begging for more and it worked since I started out with some tester pieces! Yummie. My husband also had a salad tonight. hehe.. my aunt gave me the lettus out of her garden so it was fresh fresh fresh! I also finally found CAT GRASS today so I will be growing that now too!!! YAY! I've been looking for that for a while now. Going to plant it tomorrow!


----------



## bennibunny (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the video! It reminded my exactly of what my Dutch bunny Benni would do... she's the boss, and those other animals better understand it


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 12, 2011)

:wave: Great pictures and loved the video.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you Jill and Larry.  I appreciate it. 

Lately has been crazy. I've been helpping my sister a lot seed and hay her yard since she had it all leveled. My hands are sore now from digging and filling in pot holes that didnt get finished.  Ugh. 

I also just got a car!  I've been with out one for a year and a half - no need for one much since I dont work and my sister always wants to drive if I go anywhere. lol. 
Not anymore! I got my own car and IM DRIVIN! lol 

Jelly Bean has seemed to start going to the litter box correctly again. Thank You Lord! He's been getting lettus lately and is almost grumpy if he doesnt get this salad! 

He has also learned if he goes wild on the cardboard bottom and rips it up he gets out for longer because I've got to re bottom the cage and clean it all up. Smart little bugger. Gotta love him!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 14, 2011)

hello. What a lovely family of yours. Does your Jelly bean enjoy strawberries ? I saw his picture eating one. My girl doesn't like it at all. I gave her and it laid there till I cleaned it up.  Nice to meet you. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello Vircia! 
Thank you very much. It's nice to meet you also. Jelly Bean doesnt care much for them. I ate half the strawberry before I let him taste it. He ate.. half what I gave him and I cleaned up the rest! 

He liked his first.. 3 bannana chips - let me buy a bag, then decided he doesnt want them. lol. Pickie lil guy!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 17, 2011)

Jelly bean has figured out something that gets my attention. He loves to chew his cardboard cage bottom up.. but now he likes to bite it, pull.. and let it slap the cage floor. It makes this *ting - thump* noise that he thinks is his "servant Bell." This morning it worked just like he planned. 7:30AM and his "bell" is ringing enough to wake me up. His salad was served with messy hair and rumpled clothes. I crawled back in bed hoping to sleep in today... 15 mins later the bell is ringing again. I gave up after half hour and gave him his hay and pellets. Seemed to do the trick, apparently breakfast isnt over until hes got pellets to wash it down with. 

He also snuck out of his room today into the hall but I caught him before he got to far.  I'm trying those floam like click together square thingys for the bottom of his cage. I only bought one set to see if he chews them to bits or if they will work. Hoping he leaves them be! 

On other topics, apparently we have ourself a back yard bear. My husband was out digging a water line ditch when he heard it and came to the house. lol. I cant blame him. Curious though, I went out and we sat to listen and we heard it again. Our neighbors at the top of the hill said they saw it at the pond. Yay us. We called the wild life dept. but they just said "stay out of its way." Nice of them.  lol. They arent the ones with a 2 yr old and pets on the property. Let alone my dad who works nights and walking through the yard has heard it snort at him. Apparently its no Winnie the Pooh. So.. now we are praying that the bear moves on. We are surrounded by woods, so we would rather it be much further into them!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 18, 2011)

More wild life.. 

We have seen a deer *doe* the last couple weeks close to our house. She would snort and stomp and run away. We saw her before we knew about the bear of course. My husband is a hunter and this makes him excited. I love them ALIVE. lol. Not that I dont think the meat is good.. but they are so pretty. Anyways! We kept believing she had a baby.. well turns out we are correct. 
My sister is my neighbor.. She went out this morning to set the trash out and got snorted at before the doe ran. This is the first time she has personally seen it. Today though, we saw the reason she has staied around. Not one.. nope not two.. THREE beautiful babys!







The photo was taken with an Iphone the only thing my sister could find at the time. Arent they cute? Of course the mail would run at exactly the same time she snapped this photo and they were gone. They are still around just tucked into the buches and trees some more.  My husband and I are going to set out some corn and such to feed the darlings. He wants to set up his trail camera also, so if we do and we get photos there will be more coming! I hope they stay around here for a while.:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2011)

Interesting to have so much wildlife that close to your house. I think I would be a little nervous too with a bear that close. 

We've had deer in our backyard on occasion, but we live well inside the city, so it doesn't happen very often.

Jelly bean is funny, thumping and carrying on until you took care of all his needs.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave, I love living in the country. I lived in PA for 4 years in town and I missed the land, room and animals. We moved slightly out side of town and our neighbor fed deer that lived in a skit of woods behind the house. We started throwing out apples every now and then and they would come into our yard. We had peach and apple trees, with acorns so it was so neat to watch them have babys and grow. Glad im back in KY "deep" in the country.

It was pouring the rain today so me and the hubby went outside to listen to the rain and play with the kittens. While relaxing on the porch swing Joey got to see the momma doe for the first time. I bet he thought I was lying to him until he saw the photo of the fawns. He said "She must always wait until I leave for work." lol.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 21, 2011)

We desided to move Jelly Bean outside. He is on our front porch. Protected from rain and sun. Right now I've got him cooling off with a fan and ice bottle too. He seems to enjoy the fresh air actually. I miss having him inside but with his room being carpet it wasnt working out to great. My husband desided it was time and I kinda agreed. lol. I was the one dealing with it but it "erked"? him somewhat. Jelly Bean doesnt seem to mind though. He is pooping fine, eatting good too. My biggest issue is he wants grass/ hay / treats and half the pellets. lol. With it being a little warmer with him outside I'm glad hes adjusting well.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad to hear your bunny is enjoying outdoor space.  My girl, when we took her a walk, seemed to enjoy fresh air as well,but she got so frightened when some cars drove by. Poor little girl, she ran as fast as she could to hide in a box. I wish one day when we will have our own house, it will not be so close to the road. So my girl will be able to enjoy sunshine without being paranoid  
Pls send some nose rubbing from me to Jelly Bean.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww poor little Kimiko! (Correct?) Jelly Bean likes the taller grass next to the road but doesnt like the cars going by so I just make him stay in my yard when we go for walks. It gives me another reason to appreciate living in the country hills.  Not much traffic and lots of animals and peace. 

Jelly Bean is eatting his pellets... when and because theres nothing left in his cage. lol. Right now he'd rather just have Grass and a treat. My nephew came over last night and wanted to play with him "with his both hands." and then hold him. He looked so cute I wish I would have gotten a photo but it was over quick because he felt the nails on his legs. He's not a fan of claws because my cat Mossy got him quite a few times before we had him declawed.  Everyone loved on him for a while and he went back in the cage.. might get him out today and let him run and play for a bit.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish I was fast enough to get some gooood binkies on my camera. I love watching him run and play and boy was he having a ball in my 'hobby' room.  He even talked me into extra time out of his cage. I'm a softy though so its not to hard. Him and the kittens are getting along very well. When hes in his cage, they are usually laying on top. They get a little jealous when its time to clean his cage, they try to go into it and they climb on my shoulders and 'pet me.' They give him sniffs through the bars and he returns the favor. 

About the deer : 

My husband set up his trail camera and we have quite a few photos of the doe. We also got a couple of the triplets and the momma. I will try and add another photo of the babys. They are sooo cute!! I love their little spots. 

Well.. my cat is running though the house like a horse. Attacking and playing with air. Thats my Mossy!!  Now its time to go enjoy the rest of the evening with my husband and get some more reading done!! On my second book by Dee Henderson (The negotiator) in the O'Malley series.. tech. its book one but Im including the prequel and it was awesome!! Looking forward to getting the rest in the mail so I can read them!!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 25, 2011)

Jelly Bean has had his first marigold flowers today. My mom weeded the dead flowers off and put them in a container for me. We tried a couple in his cage and he loved them. He was sticking his nose out as far as he could. It was very cute. I put the rest of the flower tops on top the cage.. later in the evening I noticed he was streching to the bottom on the container. lol. I gave him the rest for the night. It will give him a nice treat and something do do!  I also added some dirt in his cage for added fun. 


~* Still going to add photos but Im fighting a headache tonight and the bright screen is not my friend tonight...


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, sorry to hear that you're sick ? How are you feeling ? Still headache ? I hope it passed. Marigold flowers ?  hmmm... can I copy your idea ? I'm planting pansies for Kimiko, but there's no flowers yet... yep, only leaves. I'm not so good at planting though. However this year is the most successful planting time of my life ! I remember during agricatural classes in high school. Noone wanted to join me for final exam which we had to plant something. :expressionless yeah...pain. 
There were first group of people I told about how well I plant now  LOL
I hope you feel better soon. :hug2:


----------



## Luv Buns (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you - sorry I havent gotten on lately - when i did i just looked around. lot going on. Of course you can take the idea  They looove them.


----------

